# Bunman



## JadeIcing (Nov 13, 2008)

While looking at the 3bunnies site I found out that BunmanA.K.A *David Lazarus* passed away.

I got to know him alittle through some pms when I first joined and later through the rescue. He was a good man who did alot for the bunnies.

This Page is in memory of him



This page is in memory of one of our most beloved and avid sponsors, *David Lazarus* who passed away on October 31, 2008. He leaves behind his beloved *Queen Daisy* who is now in our care and will live out her life as happy as she can be without him. We love you, we thank you, and we will miss you, David. Our prayers are with you. We will take good care of Queen Daisy, and we've already found a nice friend for her.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh no, how tragic! I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:

RIP David ray:


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry... what a sad loss....


----------



## ec (Nov 13, 2008)

OMG. I had *no* idea that he was ill. He used to be one of the moderators on fuzzy-Rabbit.com, which is where I know him from. he was more or less MIA for a long time, then all of a sudden he posted about needing to rehome Daisy.

I am so sorry to hear this. He was a kind man, and very patient with the more "difficult" posters on the fuzzy-Rabbit board.

He is already missed. 

I'm so glad Daisy has a home.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 13, 2008)

Ali, didn't he recently come here and say that he was going to be ok but he was ill?

I'm so upset by this. I wish he could have been helped. I just don't know what to say but I do know that we will miss him and keep him in our prayers.

RIP David. I know there are lots of bunnies greeting you at the bridge.


----------



## RexyRex (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm going to cross post this on FR to let them know.

RIP Bunman.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 13, 2008)

No wonder he wanted to find a new home for Queen Daisy.:sad:

I didn't know Bunman very well, but he was a long-time member here and a great mod on Fuzzy Rabbit, which I read sometimes. He was a very dedicated bunny person.

RIP, David


----------



## ec (Nov 14, 2008)

In the last post he made on F-R, he said, "My health is still an issue but there is still hope."

This is very hard...


----------



## pamnock (Nov 14, 2008)

A very sad loss. My prayers are with his family.

Pam


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 14, 2008)

I am saddened to hear the news


----------



## Leaf (Nov 14, 2008)

I am so sorry and saddened to hear this.



ray:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 14, 2008)

:sad:

Such sad news... I'm thinking of his family...


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh I'm really sorry to hear this 
RIP Bunman

I know that he will rest easy knowing Queen Daisy Is OK


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

How sad... 

RIP Bunman ink iris:


----------



## Flashy (Nov 14, 2008)

This is sad, horribly sad.

Thinking of those who knew him and his family.

RIP Bunman.

x


----------



## JimD (Nov 15, 2008)

:rip:


----------

